# Wallasey Wednesday 30th July - 5.20 tee



## Val (Jul 29, 2014)

As per title, space for 2 if anyone is interested.

Currently me and Peterlav playing.


----------



## Val (Jul 29, 2014)

Spaces now filled guys :thup;


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 29, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Spaces now filled guys :thup;
		
Click to expand...

Baws!

Need to get down there soon for a game!


----------



## Val (Jul 29, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Baws!

Need to get down there soon for a game!
		
Click to expand...

We're losing light fast but I've a few trips down before we get into sept, I'll drop you a PM.

Still hit S&A to hit too


----------



## peterlav (Jul 30, 2014)

What time are you planning to arrive tonight? May try to get there a little earlier if that's ok?


----------



## thepodgster (Jul 30, 2014)

Likewise tomorrow night. What time is good?????


----------



## Val (Jul 30, 2014)

peterlav said:



			What time are you planning to arrive tonight? May try to get there a little earlier if that's ok?
		
Click to expand...

I'll be there just before 5, I'm sure we can get out sharp if everyone is there


----------



## Val (Jul 30, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			Likewise tomorrow night. What time is good?????
		
Click to expand...

Booked for 5.30 to accommodate LB and jpenno I'll be there at 5 and again I'm sure we can get out sharp once everyone arrives


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 30, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Booked for 5.30 to accommodate LB and jpenno I'll be there at 5 and again I'm sure we can get out sharp once everyone arrives
		
Click to expand...

Late fitness test for me Val, my back has been in bulk since yesterday. 

I do want to play this before I go on my hols on Saturday, but will see how I get on tonight.


----------



## Val (Jul 30, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Late fitness test for me Val, my back has been in bulk since yesterday. 

I do want to play this before I go on my hols on Saturday, but will see how I get on tonight.
		
Click to expand...

No probs mate, if you are struggling drop me a text as i'm in the car all day tomorrow.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 30, 2014)

Valentino said:



			No probs mate, if you are struggling drop me a text as i'm in the car all day tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

I've just sorted my early dart out, so leaving at 4.30 tomorrow, all being well.

I may just play 9 tonight, hot bath and see how I get on from there.

Touch wood, see you tomorrow.


----------



## jpenno (Jul 30, 2014)

I am working from home tomorrow so will be there early.

If I play like today our match will be over by the 10th - absolute shocker today


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 30, 2014)

jpenno said:



			I am working from home tomorrow so will be there early.

If I play like today our match will be over by the 10th - absolute shocker today
		
Click to expand...

Putting the cry in, eh?:whoo:

I ended up playing 18 tonight, so hopefully ok for tomorrow.

Blow wind........


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 31, 2014)

Ready to rock and roll, see you later.


----------



## thepodgster (Aug 1, 2014)

Having gone straight to bed last night I thought I'd take the opportunity this morning to say a massive thankyou to Val for hosting me, LB and JP last night around Wallasey GC.  I absolutely loved the course, the layout, the thinking that was required behind some of the holes and all in all had a fantastic evening in great company.

As for the golf....... did I enjoy it, well that would have to be yes, no, yes.  Started off well, had a wobble that i really didn't recover from and then had 2 strokes massive strokes of luck to finish off with.

Once again, thanks Val for a great course and company and I would certainly look at playing this again if given the opportunity


----------



## Val (Aug 1, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			Having gone straight to bed last night I thought I'd take the opportunity this morning to say a massive thankyou to Val for hosting me, LB and JP last night around Wallasey GC.  I absolutely loved the course, the layout, the thinking that was required behind some of the holes and all in all had a fantastic evening in great company.

As for the golf....... did I enjoy it, well that would have to be yes, no, yes.  Started off well, had a wobble that i really didn't recover from and then had 2 strokes massive strokes of luck to finish off with.

Once again, thanks Val for a great course and company and I would certainly look at playing this again if given the opportunity
		
Click to expand...

Your more than welcome mate, glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes, thanks for hosting Val.

Well the "3 down, 5 to play thing" didn't work.....


----------



## Val (Aug 1, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, thanks for hosting Val.

Well the "3 down, 5 to play thing" didn't work.....

Click to expand...

It rarely does


----------



## jpenno (Aug 1, 2014)

Enjoyed last night, golf was a bit hit and miss -mainly miss and that meant lost ball and loss of hole! LB played some fantastic golf and I was well beaten on the night good to meet up with LB, val and podge


----------

